# Round 1- Game 1: Nets @ Heat--04.24.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*@ *  
*
Sunday April 24th, 2005
3:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage- ABC*

Probable Starters:
    ]

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

Nets will travel to Miami for game one of the first round of the 2005 NBA Playoffs to take on the Eastern Confrence winning Heat.

As of today (the 20th) Shaq is questionable for the game, so everyones favorite ex-Net Zo may get the start in the middle. 

Also, RJ was just cleared by doctors and could possibly be making his return in this series.

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Heat*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 24.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Shaquille O'Neal 10.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 6.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.78</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 1.57</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Collins .91</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Shaquille O'Neal 2.34</td></tr></table>


*Season Record- Heat won the series 3-0:*
November 3rd, @ NJ, Heat 101 - Nets 77 
March 3rd, @ NJ, Heat 106 - Nets 90 
March 12th, @ MIS, Heat 90 - Nets 85​


----------



## schub

Here's the series schedule as it stands:



> Miami vs. TBD
> 
> Game 1 - Sun April 24 TBD at Miami	3:00PM	3:00PM ABC/R/TOR1
> Game 2 - Tue April 26 TBD at Miami	8:00PM	8:00PM TNT/TSN
> Game 3 - Thu April 28 Miami at TBD	7:00PM	7:00PM TNT/TSN
> Game 4 - Sun May 1 Miami at TBD	3:30PM	3:30PM ABC/R/TOR1
> Game 5 * Wed May 4 TBD at Miami	TBD	TBD TBD
> Game 6 * Fri May 6 Miami at TBD	TBD	TBD TBD
> Game 7 * Sun May 8 TBD at Miami	TBD TBD TBD


----------



## Charlie Brown

I'm ready for some Nets playoff basketball!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Bring it on! 
I sure can watch those now. :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

just bumping the game thread up...it feel back a few pages


----------



## Aurelino

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> just bumping the game thread up...it feel back a few pages


duh! I didn't realize there was gonna be a separate game thread. I accidentally posted my predictions in the other one. The Nets are 4-0 since I started putting up my predictions in this way (although the specific predictions have been off), so I am going to keep on doing it!








87








79

High Scorers








30








24


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haha, that wade boggs thing is awesome


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Great!
Thanks ToddM


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

booooooo
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...s/2005/04/24/bc.bkn.heat.o.neal.ap/index.html



> MIAMI (AP) -- Miami center Shaquille O'Neal was in the starting lineup for Sunday's Game 1 of the Eastern Conference quarterfinals against the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Actually, if he's not 90-100% I prefer him playing anyway. That way, he's more a liability than an asset on the court.


----------



## TheRoc5

dang just saw vc entering the stadium and hes playing his psp, what does he play on it? tip off very soon


----------



## Petey

They are talking about him playing, and saying yesterday was his 1st practice and he's not 100 percent.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I can't wait to see RJ play...it's been so long.


----------



## Petey

Jalen Rose just said he doesn't think the Heat have anyone that can stop Carter. Then he goes on to say the Nets aren't a real 8 seed, if they were all healthy it would be a 3rd seed at worst.

Walton is awesome, he just said that if Carter gets hot, the Heat won't graduate... LOL

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Bring it on :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rose is saying vince is gonna go 30+ points.

Everyone on the pregame is predicting that the nets are going to win 1 or 2 games in the series at most.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I can't wait to see RJ play...it's been so long.


Informal Poll:
What's RJ first shot, a layup, a jumpshot, or a dunk ?

I say, a jumpshot.


----------



## TheRoc5

how may gms do we have to win in this series to make it succesful,i say this series has to go 7gms


----------



## TheRoc5

faNETicS said:


> Informal Poll:
> What's RJ first shot, a layup, a jumpshot, or a dunk ?
> 
> I say, a jumpshot.


lay up


----------



## Petey

faNETicS said:


> Informal Poll:
> What's RJ first shot, a layup, a jumpshot, or a dunk ?
> 
> I say, a jumpshot.


Jumpshot, don't think he'll be cutting to the basket much.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

HOOZABLADAMINGOLIIII!!!!


Translation: "LETS GOOOOOO!!!"


----------



## cpawfan

faNETicS said:


> Informal Poll:
> What's RJ first shot, a layup, a jumpshot, or a dunk ?
> 
> I say, a jumpshot.


Dunk. Also, I predict that RJ will be so hyped that he will miss a dunk because he tries to get to fancy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

faNETicS said:


> Informal Poll:
> What's RJ first shot, a layup, a jumpshot, or a dunk ?
> 
> I say, a jumpshot.


 I'd guess a jumpshot


----------



## cpawfan

Petey said:


> Jalen Rose just said he doesn't think the Heat have anyone that can stop Carter. Then he goes on to say the Nets aren't a real 8 seed, if they were all healthy it would be a 3rd seed at worst.
> 
> Walton is awesome, he just said that if Carter gets hot, the Heat won't graduate... LOL
> 
> -Petey


How good can Walton be? He didn't say the Spurs would win the series because they had a clear advantage at the PF position.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

TheRoc5 said:


> how may gms do we have to win in this series to make it succesful,i say this series has to go 7gms


I like 6, but it's ok to reach game 7 ... as long as we win. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

TheRoc5 said:


> how may gms do we have to win in this series to make it succesful,i say this series has to go 7gms


 as long as the Nets win, it doesn't matter how many games .

Seriously though...all things considered, this team making it to the playoffs is a huge success.


----------



## cpawfan

This game got the best team - Al & Hubbie

"Do you believe in Miracles" <----- man, just typing that gave me chills


----------



## Anima

Bout damn time. I've been waiting for this game to start for two hours.


----------



## Anima

faNETicS said:


> Informal Poll:
> What's RJ first shot, a layup, a jumpshot, or a dunk ?
> 
> I say, a jumpshot.


 Jump shot.


----------



## cpawfan

Anyone else smirk when Michelle Tafoya talked about massages


----------



## Petey

Jefferson will be the 3rd man off the bench, I assume behind Robinson and Zoran... or Best, tip off.

Heat's ball.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Turnover on shaq to start things off.


----------



## Anima

Shaq looses the ball out of bounds. Nets ball.


----------



## cpawfan

Fronting with Twin and Krstic behind - dangerous choice


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC misses....

shaq dunks it at the other end.

2-0 Miami


----------



## Petey

cpawfan said:


> Anyone else smirk when Michelle Tafoya talked about massages




Shaq loses it out of bounds, and Carter misses the first NJ shot.

Wade converts, Heat up 2-0.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC misses a turnaround.


----------



## cpawfan

um, Shaq's fine


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Shaq with another dunk ... hope he's hurt with that one:curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

collins misses a long jumper

Shaq with another dunk.

Kidd misses...


----------



## Anima

NJ has missed there 1st three shots.


----------



## Petey

So... Shaq converts off a Collins missed shot. Kidd misses.

If they leave Collins open, throw Robinson in.

Carter w/ the rebound.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad with the first basket for the nets.

Miami up 4-2


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Krstic with a nice jumpshot, Nets first points


----------



## Anima

Kristic with a jumper.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on haslem, his first.


----------



## cpawfan

2 jumpers by the big men and Kidd went inside - Frank is inverting the offense


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits for NJ's 1st basket. Carter is fouled by Haslem on the board.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC fouled on the rebound by Haslem


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on haslem from a rebound by Vince


----------



## Mogriffjr

That Krstic jumpshot will be there all day...he's gotta knock that down...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses a FT after a defensive 3 second.


----------



## Anima

Kidd misses the tech FT for the three second call


----------



## cpawfan

Kidd needs to bring the kiss back - his FT shooting stinks


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal hits the 3...Nets up 5-4...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal for three to beat the shotclock! nets up 5-4


----------



## cpawfan

Nice play - Veal for a kick out 3


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince with a 3, beating the shot clock


----------



## Petey

Hey Kidd has to go back to the freak'n kiss, misses the FT on the defensive 3.

Carter drives, loses the ball out of bounds.

Kidd to VEAL FOR A 3!

Nets up 5-4!

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

Shaq knocks the ball out of VC's hands.

Wade with a drive and basket.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Collins with the 2 point shot...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade drives and hits.

Kidd finds collins for a long jumper

Nets up 7-6


----------



## YankeeNETicS

7-6 Nets
Nets gets lead by 1


----------



## cpawfan

Wade takes Kidd to the hoop and scores

Twin with a jumper

7-6 NJ


----------



## Petey

Wade drives and converts, Kidd w/ a hook pass to Collins.

Collins hits.

7-6, Nets.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## NR 1

GO NETS :banana:


----------



## Anima

Collins with a defensive three second call. The Heat make the FT.


----------



## Petey

Nets called for a defensive 3, Eddie Jones to the line.

Ties the game, 7-7.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

defensive three second on the nets now...heat hit, tied at 7

The heat are going to be working on kidd and VC....its up to nenad, Veal, Collins and the others to hit the shots

VC 3!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Jones made Technical FT

7-7

Vince with a 3 ... 10-7


----------



## Mogriffjr

Yea Haslem will be getting that shot...he needs to miss that...

VC with the 3! 10-7 Nets...


----------



## Anima

Haslem misses, VC gets the board then makes a long three.


----------



## Petey

Ah... CARTER, if this were in NJ it would had been VC3!!!!

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vclooooong3!


----------



## Anima

VC fouled by Jones.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC fouled by Eddie Jones...no one can stop VC...


----------



## Petey

Jones misses, Veal board.

Carter posting, Jones called for his first foul.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul by EJones on Vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Eddie jones missses, rebound veal.

Vince fouled by Eddie at the other end, his first.

Vince fouled by shaq, his first


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC draws another foul...

Krstic to Collins for the 2...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins hits a jumper

Nets up 12-7


----------



## Anima

Now VC picks up a foul on Shaq. Collins gets a basket.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Twins with a jumpshotm assist by Nenad

12-7 Nets


----------



## Petey

Shaq w/ a foul, Krstic to Collins! Hits!

12-7, Nets.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"You could see the banging in the rear"....oh Hubie.


----------



## cpawfan

Nice to see Krstic with the playoff beard


----------



## Anima

Jones misses a mid range jumper.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins led the league in foul outs apparently. The most in 7 years :laugh:


----------



## Petey

Jones misses the 3, Krstic with the board.

Carter loses the ball, Wade drives... fouled. Foul on Carter.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

Wade with a nice drive and gets fouled by VC. Going to the line for two.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wade hits both FT's...12-9 Nets...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits both from the line. Nets up 12-9


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul by Vince ... looks like he's afraid to take an offensive foul


----------



## Petey

Wade drops both, Nets up 12-9. Kidd misses, Haslem w/ the board.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Nice Nets are winning early on.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Good fedence by Twin on Shaq .... he should do that often


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq misses...vince misses...

Nenad hits. 14-9 Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic is knocking that shot down...KEEP DOING IT KRSTIC...14-9...


----------



## Anima

Wade makes both.

Kidd misses a turnaround jumper.

VC just missed badly but the Nets got the ball back and Kristic hits.


----------



## BG7

Carter drives and dishes it out to Krstic who puts in the jumper.

15-9 NJ


----------



## Petey

Kidd rips the board down, Carter fadeaway, Shaq hits it back to Kidd, Kidd to Carter, Carter to Krstic, it's good.

Nets up... 14-9.

Wade is fouled again. To the line.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade drives and is "fouled". Is that number 2 on collins already?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Good inside defense by Nets ..... forcing heat to hit from the outside


----------



## NR 1

nice :clap:


----------



## BG7

Wade misses, gets his own rebounds and gets fouled on his 2nd shot.

He will be going to the line, but timeout.

14-9 New Jersey 5:34/44? left in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Anima

Wade with another nice drive after rebounding his own miss. 

Did VC foul him? If so that's his 2nd.

Wade going to the line for two.


----------



## PetroToZoran

We have to keep Wade jump shooting and not driving, let him get those open looks because he is great at drawing fouls but hasn't proven his jumpshot yet.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Nets look focused out there.

I see some gamefaces on, Krstic, Veal, etc...


----------



## BG7

faNETicS said:


> Good inside defense by Nets ..... forcing heat to hit from the outside


Yup, if the Nets can keep the Heat outside the Nets will win the game unless someone on the Heat goes irregularly hot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad and Collins need to keep hitting these jumpers. They're going to be on vince every time he drives, and the same with Kidd. They're gonna be open and they need to keep knocking them down.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Anima said:


> Wade with another nice drive after rebounding his own miss.
> 
> Did VC foul him? If so that's his 2nd.
> 
> Wade going to the line for two.


I'm pretty sure it was Twin...


----------



## Charlie Brown

I have a feeling those shots for Krstic and Collines (eventually Cliffy) will be ther all series. Shaq does not want to leave paint. 

The Nets HAVE to hit those shots.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

And Twin needs to keep Shaq off the block .... it's working so far


----------



## Anima

That foul was on Vince. I think that's his 2nd.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wade made both FT

14-11


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits the first...and the second.

Nets up 14-10


----------



## Mogriffjr

We need to get Wade into trouble...make him guard someone...


----------



## Petey

Wade drops the 1st, and the 2nd.

Nets up 14-11.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits again!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic with the shot AGAIN...


----------



## Anima

Kristic with another jumper.


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ another basket... 

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Nice of Al to blast on Zo

Hubbie can't stop praising Krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd backs down jones and lays it in. Nets up 18-11


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic has come out playing excellent basketball...

Kidd with the layup...18-11 NEts...


----------



## PetroToZoran

Look at Shaq being fooled by Kristic, and nice board by Kristic there too... Kidd drives, 18-11 with 4:30 left in 1st.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nenad helping out Twin to guard Shaq .... what a beauty


----------



## Anima

Jones with a pull up jumper but misses.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Damon Jones knocks down one of many 3's...18-14...


----------



## Petey

Kidd now drops in a basket, backing down his man. Jones drops a 3.

Nets 18-14.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

damn jones with a three.

Vince with a nice pass, nenad cant hit...collins misses the jumper...

shaq with a dunk. Nets up 2


----------



## Petey

Wade to O'Neal. 18-16. Nets.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC with a GREAT pass but the shot is missed.

Wade with a pass to Shaq for a dunk.


----------



## BG7

PetroToZoran said:


> We have to keep Wade jump shooting and not driving, let him get those open looks because he is great at drawing fouls but hasn't proven his jumpshot yet.


Wade will be unstoppable if he is driving inside, but if he is forced to shoot jumpshots than he isn't going to be that effective of a player.


----------



## Petey

Haslem at the bucket, misses, Carter w/ the board. Krstic misses, O'Neal came out on him.

Nice...

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

Haslem misses a layup.

Kristic misses a long jumper.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

oh boy ... can't take my eyes off the tv. LOL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses....
Haslem misses.....
Nenad misses....
Damon jones misses but a foul is called on Veal


----------



## BG7

The Nets have to avoid stupid fouls like the one right there, can't give the Heat extra oppurtunities.


----------



## Petey

Jones misses the jumper, but stupid foul by Veal.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Veal


----------



## YankeeNETicS

A low-scoring game so far ... good defense?


----------



## Phenom Z28

What was the point of that?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haha, I liked that little lawrence frank montage


----------



## Mogriffjr

Heat get out to slow starts, we need to capitalize out there and git er dun...


----------



## Anima

D. Jones makes both FTs


----------



## Petey

Jones ties up the game at the line, 18-18.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Damon Jones hits both...all tied up at 18

Shaq out, zo In.

Veal called for the charge


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal with 2 fouls now...


----------



## Anima

Off. foul on Veal


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Offensive foul by Veal, taking it on to Zo


----------



## Anima

Best in the game


----------



## Petey

ZO is in... BOOOOO!!!!

Krstic misses, out to Kidd, to Veal, offensive charge.

W/ Shaq out, we need to put up some points.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best in for veal.

What a pass from VC, nenad fouled by Haslim


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with a beautiful pass...Krstic gets fouled hard...Krstic goin to the line...


----------



## Anima

Another great pass by VC. Kristic fouled on the shot.


----------



## Petey

Wow, behind the back pass by Carter to Krstic, Krstic is no fouled by Haslem. Krstic to the line.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Damn a nice behind the back pass by Carter to the bigman and the big guy gets fouled. That is just great play by Carter, good pass to Krstic right there.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince with the amazing behind the back bounce pass to Nad! Gets foul shots...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Looks like Vince practiced that behind the pass to Nenad under the basket .... that's the second


----------



## Mogriffjr

Uncle Cliffy in for the Nets now...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

uncle cliffy in.

Veal misses the first..hits the second. Nets up 19-18


----------



## Anima

Kristic makes 1-2.

Cliffy in.


----------



## Petey

Robinson now checks in the game.

Krstic hits 1 of 2, 19-18, Nets.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Cliffy is in

Nenad made 1 of 2 FT

19-18 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

airball by dooling, 24 second violation by the heat


----------



## Anima

Dooling airballs a three


----------



## BG7

Smart play by the Nets switching into the ZOne. If the Heat aren't going to hit jumpshots then force them to take 3's. Good coaching by Frank.


----------



## Mogriffjr

heh we like Dooling taking that shot at the end...they aren't getting offensive boards...good job Nets...

ooh VC...ouch...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC way off on the jumper....

Haslim misses, rebound vince.

Nenad called for a travel under the basket?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Under a minute left

hasmlem missed jump shot

traveling ... Nenad


----------



## Petey

Best to Carter off the backboard... LOL

Haslem misses, Carter board.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC misses

Haslem misses

VC gets the board

Krstic turns it over


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wade hits, Heat up 20-19


----------



## BG7

Wow Carter found Krstic downlow again, but it was a traveling on Krstic....great pass by Carter,.

Wade hits a 2.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wade with a long 2 ...

20-19 Heat


----------



## Anima

Wade makes a long two


----------



## Petey

Wade hits, Heat up 1 now... 20-19. Kidd blocked by Wade, Kidd to Carter, misses.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd blocked, carter misses....heat get the last shot

Wade hits.

22-19 Heat at the end of the first


----------



## BG7

22-19 Miami after one.

Not bad for the Nets so far.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wade got goin in that last minute...


----------



## Petey

Wade hits again, Wade has 10 in the quarter.

Heat up 22-19.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

Wade with another long two

End of the 1st, Nets down 3.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

22-19 Heat

End of first


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7 points, 3 rebounds for nenad...what a start for him. He's gotta keep it up.


----------



## cpawfan

If Kidd doesn't start taking this matchup with Wade personally, it is going to be a long game


----------



## Phenom Z28

Great shot by Wade to finish the 1st...Nets down 22-19.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Will RJ play on the second quarter ????

To be honest, Nets have a shot of this game .... really.


----------



## NR 1

Not bad


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I can tell our guys are nervous


----------



## Anima

Wade has 10 points on 3-5 shooting from the field and 4-4 from the line


----------



## HB

Pretty interesting game, the net bigs have been doing a pretty good job. Hopefully Vince gets going


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

faNETicS said:


> Will RJ play on the second quarter ????
> 
> To be honest, Nets have a shot of this game .... really.


 I think he will....once Vince or Kidd sits maybe.


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ IS BAAAACK!!!!woooooooooooo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

NR 1 said:


> Not bad


 Not at all. Nets are hanging right in there


----------



## Charlie Brown

Nets needed to end that Q better.


----------



## Mogriffjr

oooh VC with a great shot there...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

RJ is in!

Vince with a jumper

21-22 Heat


----------



## Anima

VC with another basket. he has 5 now.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince with a HUGE 2 over 2 Heat players!

Shaq looks over at him like ~how'd you do that?~


----------



## Petey

OMG, Wade off the glass, getting fouled.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ is in!

Vince hits a long jumper.

Wade hits and a cheap foul is called


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nice flop Wade lol...


----------



## Anima

Wade off the glass for the and 1.

RJ with the foul

Wade makes the FT


----------



## Petey

25-21, Heat.

Wade hit, RJ in.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Richard Jefferson in!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

25-21 still Heat

RJ sporting the tape


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince draws a foul on anderson

Heat up 25-21


----------



## Anima

Foul on Anderson


----------



## Mogriffjr

Best rips it from Dooling...


----------



## Petey

Carter double teamed turns it over, Best takes it from Dooling.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Carter went for a monster dunk, but he jumped from too far away.

Zo just got a putback dunk.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince has it stolen, Best steals it back...

Vince drives but comes up short.

Zo with a put back dunk. **** zo.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Craphonso Mourning with the dunk...


----------



## Anima

Haslem steals the ball from VC then Best steals it back.

VC misses 

Zo with a dunk


----------



## Petey

Shannon Anderson puts it up, Zo finishes it off. PUT him down Collins!!!

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## cpawfan

Nets fans everywhere begin to 

:curse: Zo


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Zo with a follow up dunk off Wade's missed jumpshot

27-21 Heat


RJ looks slow


----------



## BG7

Nets need to pick up the intensity on defense again and force the Heat into missing jumpshots so the nets can get out and fast break and dominate the game the way they like to do.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Four years ago, that would have been a jam by Vince.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

atleast the announcers think what Zo did was really lame. 

"they paid him about a zillion dollars for next to nothing"

That about sums up Zo's stay with the Nets.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I can't believe our guys are this nervous/scared...


----------



## BG7

cpawfan said:


> Nets fans everywhere begin to
> 
> :curse: Zo


Still early, lots of time to make Zo eat his crow.


----------



## kidd2rj

i don't wish harm upon any players...with that said, can we send in buford to undercut alonzo when he goes for a dunk :angel:


----------



## BG7

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Four years ago, that would have been a jam by Vince.


Yup, its a shame Vince can't get up like he used to, still a damn good player.


----------



## Charlie Brown

NJ Grand NJ said:


> I can't believe our guys are this nervous/scared...


Different Nets team then before.

Give them time.

....

Ok, that was enough time. Let's ball.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

sloth said:


> Still early, lots of time to make Zo eat his crow.


 exactly. Its time like this that I wish we had a danny fortson like player, someone that would knock him on his ***.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Either Vince making the wrong moves, or he is being guarded smart.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Charlie Brown said:


> Ok, that was enough time. Let's ball.


:rofl:


----------



## BG7

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> exactly. Its time like this that I wish we had a danny fortson like player, someone that would knock him on his ***.


Kenyon Martin could do that if he was still here.


----------



## Petey

WOW Kidd is the 2nd biggest +/- in the league.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rj drives and misses his first shot.


----------



## Petey

Zo fouled and hits.

What a boost for the Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

so hits it and gets fouled.

and then he yells at his arm. Good job.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Zo so lame ... showing some brawn.
Cliffy could have take him down hard. :curse:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Ok we need some scores now...


----------



## Petey

Wade is going to the bench. Heat on a big run. Misses, Kidd 1/ the board.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq is going to be coming back in...

Best can't hit

Dollin hits at the other end

Heat up 31-21


----------



## Petey

Best w/ a drive and misses, Dooling w/ a turn around.

Nets down 10, 31-21, Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Petey said:


> WOW Kidd is the 2nd biggest +/- in the league.
> 
> -Petey


Makes his teammates much better allowing the nets to outscore their opponent more. Still shows how valuable he is.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Good job by Best getting to the line...

he needs to attack more...


----------



## TheRoc5

not good not good


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Best, Best fouled.

Best to the line.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Best being abused by Dooling .... we have height problem over there, and the Heat sees it.

Shaq is back.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best drives and is fouled, going to the line

Shaq back in and ******* goes to the bench.

Best hits the first, and the second.

heat up 31-23


----------



## BG7

Carter and Kidd are shooting a combined 3-12


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC and Kidd need to start hitting their shots now...


----------



## Petey

Best hits the 1st, and... hits the 2nd.

Nets 23-31.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Best made both FT

31-23 Heat


----------



## cpawfan

I seem to remember #6 in a Nets uniform being a lot taller :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses, RJ to Kidd. Kidd flips to Robinson, misses the 3.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Mogriffjr

Cliff steal, Shaq fouls Cliff...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Cliffy missed a 3

Foul on Shaq


----------



## Petey

Hey Robinson w/ the steal, and is fouled... on Shaq?

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Shaq has 2 fouls.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

shaq picks up his second foul

Kidd misses.


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the fadeaway and misses.

Kidd to RJ, RJ drives and is fouled.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ attacking the rim...good job...going to the line...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd missed a jumper, stays cold

Rebound by Kidd off Dooling missed jumper

RJ fouled by Butler


----------



## cpawfan

Wow, somebody ran with Kidd - Welcome back RJ


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

We're playing like a 8th seed right now. For a team with a bunch of veterans, I would expect us to be playing with more composure.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

RJ made 1 of 2

31-24 HEat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives, fouled by Anderson...

Misses the first...hits the second.

Heat up 31-24


----------



## Petey

RJ misses the first... and hits the 2nd.

Nets 24-31.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Petey

Haha, Laettner hits.

33-24, Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ short on the three...shaq fouled in the post.

33-24 Heat


----------



## cpawfan

OK, enough of that draft class killing the Nets

Shaq, Zo & L8ner have all scored


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Jefferson, RJ misses the 3.

Where is Carter?

Shaq gets it, RJ cuts over and fouls him.

RJ isn't scared out there, good sign.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

VC and RJ just need to keep attacking the rim, get Shaq in some foul trouble and open the game up for yourself without Shaq in there.


----------



## cpawfan

:curse: Lane Violation :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

lane violation on shaqs second FT..he misses the re-shoot anyway


----------



## Mogriffjr

Shaq makes 1 FT...lane violation...

misses the other...


----------



## TheRoc5

put vc back in


----------



## Petey

Shaq makes the 1st, and... misses the 2nd, but Nets lane violation.

K, misses again.

Heat 34-24.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Can't keep giving the Heat extra chances to score, no more missed rebounds and lane violations.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd missed another 3 

34-24 Heat


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter to Kidd, miss, Heat with the loose ball,

Shaq hits and 1.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses the three.

Shaq fouled down low, and he's fouled.


----------



## BG7

Shaq is just unstoppable now. Scores on 3 people there.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Shaq with the and 1...Nets down 12...*sigh*


----------



## jmk

This has been horrible.


----------



## TheRoc5

this is turning into a blow out


----------



## BG7

Kidd and Carter a combined 3-14, those 2 need to get going.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad misses...the whole team is cold

Laettner hits

38-24 Heat


----------



## BG7

New Jersey calls a timeout.


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses, Laettner hits.

Heat up 14. 38-24, Nets time out.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Phenom Z28

WOw...this is borderline embarrasing right now.


----------



## cpawfan

Apparently the blue in the Nets uniform reminds L8ner of Kentucky and he is hitting shots from the top of the key.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Laettner made a jumper, nobody's guarding him.

38-24 Heat

5:57 to go

NJ timeout


----------



## HB

This game has to get into single digits by the end of the quarter


----------



## 7M3

Carter is playing scared. Do something when you get the ball, don't just wait for the double team.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I thought all the pressure games at the end of the season would've helped new jersey. Yet we're still playing like this is the first time we've been in the playoffs. I guess they just can't handle playing against a team that's favored to win.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> This game has to get into single digits by the end of the quarter


 Yeah it does...if the nets go itno the half down double digits...it's going to be real hard


----------



## Anima

I hate my ****ing computer!


----------



## BG7

Heat have the first 3 picks from the 1992 Draft on their team.

Shaq-Mourning-Laetnner


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets ball

Vince fouled by Anderson, his second


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, Carter fouled by Anderson.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC fouled by Anderson. That is his 2nd foul.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st, Wade is coming back in.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC makes both FTs

Wade back in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince fouled by Anderson, his second.

Nets need to start hitting all these FT's.

Wade back in

Carter hits the first...and the second.

Heat up 38-26


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince made first

Wade is in

Vince made 2nd

38-26 Heat


----------



## Mogriffjr

we need to get to the line right about now...

and BTW, Carter isn't playing scared...just that the double is coming OFF THE PASS...to Carter...


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 2nd.

38-26, Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

D. Jones with a three.


----------



## Petey

Damon Jones drops a 3.

Nets 26-41.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Damon Jones left wide open from three....Thats all he does is hit threes, how do you leave him open?


----------



## Mogriffjr

there u go VC...with the fade...

41-28...


----------



## Anima

VC with a nice turnaround jumper


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter hits, makes it 41-28


----------



## YankeeNETicS

shiites ... dJones with a 3 

Vince with a fadeaway

41-28


----------



## Charlie Brown

Man, Nets are getting rained on.

Need to drive more and stop with all these long J's.


----------



## BG7

Mogriffjr said:


> we need to get to the line right about now...
> 
> and BTW, Carter isn't playing scared...just that the double is coming OFF THE PASS...to Carter...


Yup, other people have to step up, Carter is just being doubled and until someone makes the shot off of his pass then the Heat will just keep doubling him.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits, 41-28 Heat.

Jones misses, Krstic w/ the board.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

D. Jones misses a three


----------



## Charlie Brown

Kidd is off.


----------



## BG7

Looks like the Heat are going to run away with this game.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Collins, Collins off the side of the backboard, Kidd gets the ball back, Shaq rebounds, and is fouled.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Heat not giving Kidd a good look of the floor .... effective so far.


----------



## Anima

Was that goaltending on Shaq? It looked like it me.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Nets need to get this under 10 by half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

collins hits the side of the backboard with his jumper...and then fouls shaq. His second foul.

Shaq to the line..hits the first, misses the second

42-28 Heat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince nails a jumper, 42-30


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with the fade...let's not panic ppl...


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a fadeaway.

Nets down 30-42.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC with a jumper

Lead down to 12


----------



## Charlie Brown

VC is starting to do his thing.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Damon Jones knocks down a 2! wow...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

DJones with a running jumper, tough to guard

44-30 Heat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Damon jones hits...44-30

Kidd left wide open...still misses :sigh:


----------



## Anima

D. Jones makes another three. Does he take any shots that aren't threes?


----------



## Petey

K, so now Damon drives and hits.

Carter to a open Kidd, misses.

44-30.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd for 3...let's go Kidd...


----------



## Anima

Kidd with a three


----------



## YankeeNETicS

FINALLY, Kidd knocks down a 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Laettner lays it in...46-30

Kidd finally hits, a three. 46-33.

Nets need some stops


----------



## Charlie Brown

Kidd finally hits a three.

Nets need to settle down.


----------



## TheRoc5

kidd is killn us


----------



## Mogriffjr

Laettner??? WTF is he back with Duke?


----------



## BG7

Dang, Laetner is making outside shots. 3-3 from the field.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

****ing christian laettner.

Veal answers at the other end.


----------



## Petey

Kidd now hits a 3 pointer.

Laettner now drops another bucket.

48-33, Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

Veal with a pull up jumper


----------



## Charlie Brown

Laettner is looking like he is back at Duke.


----------



## 7M3

Jason Kidd ****ing sucks. He's the only star in the league that, when he isn't playing well, becomes an absolute cancer. In addition to that, I swear to god Kidd takes more bad shots than anyone on this team.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Damon makes all them 3's man...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

trading jumpers right now ...

come on guys!

51-35


----------



## Anima

ANOTHER three by the Heat


----------



## Petey

Veal drops a bucket, Heat hit another 3.

51-35, Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Damon Jones with another three...51-35 

Vince fouled


----------



## Anima

VC fouled and going to the line


----------



## BG7

Carter drives and is fouled, he is going to the free throw line after the timoeut


----------



## Petey

Kidd hands off to Carter, Carter drives and Carter is fouled.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## kidd2rj

somoene go punch kidd. he always plays better when he's pissed off. nets just look like they playing with their heads up their asses right now. and miami isn't missing any shots.


----------



## Petey

We've been down bigger this year guys, just have to keep the heads high, and ready to go... have to finish this half with some energy.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

kidd2rj said:


> somoene go punch kidd. he always plays better when he's pissed off. nets just look like they playing with their heads up their asses right now. and miami isn't missing any shots.


Yeah. Or, somebody from the crowd piss him off. :curse:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Down by 16 but I'm not worried.

Lets just try to get it down to 12-10 points,and Kidd'll have a Kidd-like 2nd half.

RJ'll be more involved.

DEFENSIVE ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

We need to cut this lead to under 10 before the half and it would help if Carter started playing. And Kidd needs to start PASSING, I think he's getting flashbacks of Detriot game 7.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> We've been down bigger this year guys, just have to keep the heads high, and ready to go... have to finish this half with some energy.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


 thats true...if they can cut it down a little by half, and can come out in the second half and play with energy and get a few stops, they can be right back in it.


----------



## BG7

Nets need to control the boards better so they can get out and fastbreak.


----------



## BG7

Carter makes 2 from the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits the first....and the second.

Nets down 51-37


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st... Carter drops the 2nd.

Nets down 51-37.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC makes both


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with the and 1...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, rebound vince....drives and hits a crazy shot, and is fouled.

Cliffy coming back in.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ another board, pushing. Carter is fouled and hits the basket.

51-39, Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC with the basket and foul


----------



## BG7

Carter drives, makes the shot and one. Taking over the game at the end of the half trying to get the Nets into reasonalbe land.


----------



## BlackNRed

"Better not sleep on the Nets."

:laugh: :nah: nfire:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits the FT.

51-40


----------



## BG7

Carter knocks down the free throw.


----------



## Anima

Carter makes the FT


----------



## Anima

Zo fouled by Kristic


----------



## BG7

Krstic fouls Mourning, Mourning going to the line.


----------



## Petey

Carter drops another FT. Nets down 11.

Need a stop boys.

Krstic fouls Zo... Zo to the line.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo fouled by Nenad...his third :sigh:

Zo to the line


----------



## BG7

Mourning makes 1/2 from the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo misses the first.

RJ back in for Nenad.

Zo hits the second.


----------



## Anima

Misses the 1st, makes the 2nd.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

3 fouls on Nenad

Zo on the line

missed 1st

RJ is back

Made 2nd

52-40


----------



## 7M3

why do you all feel the need to post every single occurance of the game? it's obviously a pathetic ploy in increase both your own post counts, and the post count of the net's forum. it's infuriating to come to a game thread, looking for discussion, and have every single post buried in two seconds by posts like "vc makes first." it's truly sad that you care enough about being "the largest forum", that you would even resort to this. if people cannot watch the game, and wish to follow it on the computer, they can go to the sportsline or nba websites for a far more succinct and coherent report.


----------



## BG7

Richard Jefferson drives down the baseline and trips and knocks guys over line dominoes.


----------



## Anima

Veal fouled on a hard drive by RJ


----------



## Petey

So now Zo can hit a FT.

Nets 40-52.

RJ drives, Veal was fouled, Butler w/ the foul.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Scalabrine makes 2 from the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives and there is a big pile up...veal was pushed

Veal to the line, hits the first, and the seocnd.

Only a 10 point game


----------



## BG7

Dwyane Wade makes a little floater, 12 point game.


----------



## Anima

Makes both

10 point game

Wade again... 12 point game


----------



## Petey

Veal knows down both, Nets down 10.

Wade responds.

54-42. Kidd misses.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Kidd misses a three and Wade jumps over everyone for the rebound.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits.... 54-42

Kidd off on the three.

Miami getting one last shot....and they miss at the buzzer


----------



## Mogriffjr

down 12...we got it going late...


----------



## BG7

54-42 Miami over New Jersey at the Half.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets dwon with hust 12

24-sec violation on heat


----------



## Anima

Kidd is 2-10

Butler misses at the buzzer. At the half the Nets are down 12.


----------



## The Future7

Halftime and the Heat are up by 12


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heat up 54-42 at the half.

Would have been nice to get it down to less then that at half, but it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Petey

54-42, Heat at the half. 

If Kidd were even close to being within his game, this won't be so bad.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

With some better shooting from Kidd and better play from him,also with some better and QUICKER defensive rotations,we should be competitive in the 2nd half.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ahmad sits down with Vince Carter...this should be interesting to watch.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

We need to really make it a priority to start taking the ball to the rim and either draw a foul, get an easy layup, or kick it out to the open man. Carters scored like 17 points but he still doesn't look as comfortable as he was in the regular season. We're going to need him to get going and hopefully Kidd will do the same. 

BTW, Nets need to run more.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

If the nets can hit some more shots and get a few defensive stops...they aren't out of this game yet.


----------



## BG7

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> If the nets can hit some more shots and get a few defensive stops...they aren't out of this game yet.


Only Halftime and a 12 point lead for the Heat, still 24 minutes to go, just need to outscore the Heat by .5 points per a minute in the 2nd half.


----------



## BG7

NJ Grand NJ said:


> We need to really make it a priority to start taking the ball to the rim and either draw a foul, get an easy layup, or kick it out to the open man. Carters scored like 17 points but he still doesn't look as comfortable as he was in the regular season. We're going to need him to get going and hopefully Kidd will do the same.
> 
> BTW, Nets need to run more.


nets just need to control the boards so they can go out and fastbreak.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VCFSO2000 said:


> With some better shooting from Kidd and better play from him,also with some better and QUICKER defensive rotations,we should be competitive in the 2nd half.


Exactly...these inside points from the Heat are killing us. We gave up a lot of point in the paint simply because nobody switched onto them. Better FG% from Kidd shouldn't hurt either. Vince needs to keep playing the way he is, the shots will start falling. RJ is impressive so far. The bigs are doing their job, just need to start hitting their FGs again.


----------



## cpawfan

7M3 said:


> why do you all feel the need to post every single occurance of the game? it's obviously a pathetic ploy in increase both your own post counts, and the post count of the net's forum. it's infuriating to come to a game thread, looking for discussion, and have every single post buried in two seconds by posts like "vc makes first." it's truly sad that you care enough about being "the largest forum", that you would even resort to this. if people cannot watch the game, and wish to follow it on the computer, they can go to the sportsline or nba websites for a far more succinct and coherent report.


If you would like a thread just for discussion that doesn't include any play by play, please feel free to start one and past the link in this thread.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

on a positive note:
7 points, 5 rebounds for Nenad in the first half. Nice performance from him so far in his first playoff game


----------



## BG7

First Half Stats


----------



## Mogriffjr

Heat: 52%, NEts: 39%...

if that isn't evidence why we're down 12, I dunno what is...

we're with them in rebounds, and every other category...


----------



## BG7

Look for some of this in the 2nd half.


----------



## Petey

7M3 said:


> why do you all feel the need to post every single occurance of the game? it's obviously a pathetic ploy in increase both your own post counts, and the post count of the net's forum. it's infuriating to come to a game thread, looking for discussion, and have every single post buried in two seconds by posts like "vc makes first." it's truly sad that you care enough about being "the largest forum", that you would even resort to this. if people cannot watch the game, and wish to follow it on the computer, they can go to the sportsline or nba websites for a far more succinct and coherent report.


If you look at the 'members' looking at the thread, there are always a large number of guests that are following along, and alot of members. You are right it might be overboard, but there are TONS of people whom are not able to see the game as they are overseas or at work (but have CPU access), and it's why I follow 75% of my posts w/ a message reminding people to register. 

This was brought up before... and it's why I have been starting recap threads after each game, should I set them up before?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

sloth said:


> Look for some of this in the 2nd half.


 hahaha. Collins does do a relatively good job on Shaq. I mean, he's going to get his no matter what, but collins does a solid job on him.


----------



## BG7

2nd Half about to get underway.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Well that halftime interview wasn't very interesting...in a nutshell for those that missed it...

-------------

Ahmad: Feel reborn or rejuvinated?

Carter: All of the above

Ahmad: There has been speculation about you not giving it your all in Toronto...

Carter: The beauty of editing. That was taken out of context, I would never disgrace the game of basketball, myself, or my family in that way.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Twin or Nenad should give Zo a little bump here and there ... so he won't be too comfortable down there.

Help defense should be a little quicker on Shaq.

Oh, and hit those open jumpers! :curse:


----------



## Mogriffjr

7M3 said:


> Jason Kidd ****ing sucks. He's the only star in the league that, when he isn't playing well, becomes an absolute cancer. In addition to that, I swear to god Kidd takes more bad shots than anyone on this team.


Is this one of the many actual posts that have been buried?

Funny how in the regular season coming down the stretch he's great but once he has 1 bad game, he sucks, becomes a cancer. And he takes more bad shots on the team, when he's had some good looks...even the elite analyst, Hubie Brown has said this is so...


----------



## Anima

The Heat have twice as many points in the paint as the Nets. Their bench is also out-scoing the Nets beach 15-3.


----------



## LegoHat

As a European not able to watch the game, I enjoy the updates very much. This is much better than the NBA.com or ESPN update, so keep the play-by-play going, it is greatly appreciated. :clap:


----------



## BG7

Carter misses, Wade rebounds.


----------



## BG7

And Wade drives all the way and scores.


----------



## Anima

VC gets free but misses a jumper.

Wade drives and gets a layup.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Start of 3rd

Dwade driving to the basket!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wade with the floater over Krstic...56-42...


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd for 3...

56-45...


----------



## Anima

Kidd makes a three


----------



## BG7

Jason Kidd drains a 3 point shot from ouside the arc.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade starts off the second half with a drive to the basket.

Kidd hits a three...Nets need a lot more of that.

56-45


----------



## Petey

sloth said:


> Carter misses, Wade rebounds.


Oh Frank is NOT happy.

Kidd drains one from outside now.

Nets 56-45.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

Jones with a drive and layup


----------



## BG7

Damon Jones splits through the lane and scores.

58-45


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd with a 3 .... start of something good ?

DJones with a layup

58-45


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince drives and misses a layin...that was bad.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ahh VC GOTTA HIT THAT!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wade is hot now...


----------



## BG7

Vince misses, he has to make those.

Wade makes a 14 shot jumpshot.

Heat up by 15.


----------



## Anima

VC misses a WIDE OPEN layup. Wade gets a bucket on the other end.


----------



## Petey

Jones drives, hits, looks like the Heat may have another plan w/ Veal on him.

Wade converts again.

Heat up 15.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits again

60-45 Heat

Kidd with another three!

60-48


----------



## BG7

Jason Kidd makes another 3, 12 point game Miami.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Long 3 by Kidd

60-48


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd for 3 again...60-48...


----------



## Anima

Kidd makes another three


----------



## BG7

Shaq airballs, Kidd rebound goes all the way for the layup.

10 point game.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd with the layup...he has 8 pts this half...I guess 7M3 pissed him off lol...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd with a rebound
end-to-end ... with a layup

60-50


----------



## Petey

Kidd buries an wide open 3.

Heat are up 60-48.

Kidd drives and w/ the layup, 60-50, Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

Shaq with an air ball

Kidd gets the board and gets the fast break layup.

Shaq fouled by Kidd


----------



## BG7

Shaquille O'neal is fouled by Jason Kidd, Shaq will be going to the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd drives and lays it in, he's coming out playing hard in the half

10 point game.

Shaq fouled by Kidd, going to the line


----------



## Petey

OMG, haha, Kidd playing help D on Shaq, foul on Kidd.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Shaq misses the 1st.


----------



## Anima

O'Neal misses both


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Shaq fouled by Kidd, his first

Shaq on the line

missed 1st FT
missed 2nd

60-50 Heat


----------



## BG7

Misses the 2nd, Nets rebound.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Shaq misses both FT's...

2/7 from the line...

Veal bricks the 3...


----------



## Anima

Veal misses


----------



## BG7

Scalabrine bricks a 3 point rebound off the side of the rim.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq misses both from the line..

Veal misses the three...

Nenad called for the foul, his 4th.


----------



## Anima

Haslem drives and gets fouled


----------



## Petey

Carter to Veal, Veal misses a 3, Shaq board, Haslem drives on the other end and is fouled.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

haslem got fouled by Krstic, his 4th:curse:


----------



## BG7

The Nets trap Wade in the corner and Wade kicks it to Haslem who drives and is fouled.

4th foul on Krstic.

Shaq puts it in off the glass.


----------



## Anima

That was Kristic's 4th foul

Shaq with a basket off the glass


----------



## Mogriffjr

Shaq from like 10 feet...ouch...

HEat 12 point lead...

VC draws the foul...going ot the line...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy in for nenad

Shaq hits, vince drives and is fouled, going to the line.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Shaq off the glass

62-50 Heat

Vince fouled by Shaq, his 3rd


----------



## BG7

Carter spins, is fouled, misses the layup, Vince going to the line.

3 fouls on Shaq.


----------



## Petey

Robinson in, Shaq banks it w/ a hook. 

Carter drives, flips it up... going to the line. Foul on Shaq his 3rd.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

VC fouled by Shaq on the drive


----------



## BG7

Vince makes the 1st


----------



## Anima

VC makes both FTs


----------



## BG7

Vince makes the 2nd free throw.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits the first, and the second...

62-52 Heat


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC brings it back to 10...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince made both FT

62-52 Heat


----------



## Anima

Wade fouled by Kidd


----------



## BG7

Wade draws a foul,


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wade fouled by Kidd ... his 2nd.
Kidd looks guilty. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade fouled by Kidd, his second.

He seems to fall down a real lot

Foul called on collins, his third. Already team foul number 4


----------



## Anima

Haslem misses but Collins fouls Shaq on the rebound

Teams 4th foul


----------



## Petey

Haslem misses, Shaq w/ the board, fouled. I thought it could have gone either way, think Shaq did too as he had a worried look on his face.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## BG7

Official timeout, they are wrapping a bandage around Shaq's cut.

Collins 3rd foul.


----------



## Anima

Wade drops a long two


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wade is hot...geez...


----------



## BG7

Dwyane Wade drops in another jumpshot.


----------



## BG7

Cliff Robinson makes a jumper from the side.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits...cliff answers.

Still at 10 point game.


----------



## Anima

Cliffy gets a basket


----------



## Mogriffjr

Cliffy off the VC drive...64-54 Heat...


----------



## BG7

Shaq misses, Haslem rebounds, draws a foul, he's going to the line.


----------



## Petey

Wow, so Wade now hits, and Robinson hits one of his one, Nets down 10... Come on boys, we need some stops, and no 2nd shots.

Shaq misses, Heat board, fouled.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on cliff...nets in the penalty with 7:20 to go...not good at all.


----------



## BG7

Haslem makes the 1st freethrow.


----------



## Anima

Shaq misses but Haslem gets the O board and is fouled. That is the teams 5th foul.

Haslem makes both FTs


----------



## BG7

Haslem makes the 2nd freethrow.


----------



## Anima

VC gets another basket


----------



## BG7

Carter misses the layup, and tips the ball back in.

66-56


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with the beautiful move...off the tip...


----------



## BG7

Haslem makes a jumpshot from the freethrow line.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince tips in his missed layup

66-56

haslem with a jumper

68-56


----------



## Anima

Haslem gets another basket


----------



## Petey

Carter has spun, and then tips in the shot. How pretty.

Haslem converts.

Heat up 12, 68-56.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vc drives and spins and tips back in his own shot...10 point game.

Udonis hits a shot, heat back up 12.

Vince finds collins, way off, rebound carter, he misses.


----------



## BG7

Collins airballs, Carter misses, Sahq rebounds.

Wade misses, Haslem rebounds.

Jones nails a 3.

71-56 Heat.


----------



## Anima

Collins air balls a jumper

E. Jones makes a three


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade falls down every single shot he takes


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets were keeping it close and then Eddie Jones hits a three...time out nets.


----------



## Petey

Nets call a time out, Jones (Eddy) hits a 3. Heat up 15.

Playing hard, but have to get the hands up guys, no open shots.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

E Jones killing us from beyond the arc

71-56, 6:08 to go

NJ timeout


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I think the Nets should just not play defense and see if we can beat them by just scoring, cause that's what theyre doing right now. There's been about 1.5 possesions this half where the Heat haven't scored.

If this keeps up, I predict the Heat score 157 points.


----------



## cpawfan

If you want to discuss and analyze the game without reading the play by play posts, please go to this thread


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Looks like Nets are very tentative.
When they don't see a matchup they like, they seems to panic


----------



## Anima

Nets back down 15.

Kidd needs to get to going again.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The good thing about this game so far is that the Nets AREN'T playing good ball, yet we're still kind of in the game.


----------



## Anima

Zo in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo back in for shaq...

Collins gets called for an offensive foul...:sigh:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Zo in the game for Shaq

Offensive foul in Twin:curse:


----------



## BG7

Jason Collins gets a moving screen.


----------



## Anima

Collins with a foul


----------



## Petey

Zo is in, and Collins is called for a moving screen.

Jefferson is now in.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

RJ in the game


----------



## BG7

Cliff Robinson gets an off the ball foul on Zo.


----------



## Anima

Foul on Cliffy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on cliff...Best in for Veal


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on Cliffy, not allowing Zo to go in the block


----------



## BG7

Mourning puts in the first freethrow.


----------



## Anima

Veal out, Best in


----------



## BG7

Zo, misses the 2nd.


----------



## Anima

Zo makes 1-2


----------



## Mogriffjr

Small lineup here...

Cliff with the jumpah...


----------



## BG7

Cliff Robinson makes it a 14 point game with the jumper.


----------



## Anima

Cliffy makes a jumper


----------



## Mogriffjr

Ugh we can't get stops right now...Haslem with the and 1


----------



## BG7

Wade dishes to Haslem who makes it and is fouled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy hits, 72-58 Heat

Haslem hits and is fouled by cliff. These fouls are getting ridiculous


----------



## Petey

WOW, this is now a sweet Nets lineup.

Robinson-Carter-RJ-Kidd-Best...

Robinson converts, Haslem then hits.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Haslem with the and 1


----------



## YankeeNETicS

haslem with an and 1, fouled by Cliffy

made ft


----------



## BG7

Udonis Haslem makes the freethrow.

17 point Heat lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 for cliffy!

75-61


----------



## Mogriffjr

Cliff with the 3...he's giving us some points here...


----------



## BG7

Cliff brings it back to 14 with the three.


----------



## Anima

Cliffy makes a three


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Cliffy with a 3

75-61


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Have we gotten one call yet?


----------



## Petey

Petey said:


> *WOW, this is now a sweet Nets lineup.*
> 
> Robinson-Carter-RJ-Kidd-Best...
> 
> Robinson converts, Haslem then hits.
> 
> -Petey


And Robinson just drains a 3. :yes:

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Mogriffjr

Eddie miss!!! a stop!

RJ DUNK!!!


----------



## Anima

Rj!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Fast Break!!!!


----------



## BG7

Kidd to Best to Jefferson for the dunk. 12 point game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Jefferson with a dunk!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd on the break, to best, to RJ for the dunk.

75-63...nets still hanging around.

Wade with the dunk

77-63


----------



## Anima

Wade!

That was nice!


----------



## BG7

Wade goes baseline for a sick dunk. 14 pt game Heat.


----------



## Petey

Mogriffjr said:


> Eddie miss!!! a stop!
> 
> RJ DUNK!!!


Yeah we need to run out more, Wade, w/ an answer.

77-63, Heat.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Anima

Kidd misses a three


----------



## BG7

Illegal Defense on Net, Technical.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wade attack RJ's weak side .... the left, for a dunk


----------



## BG7

Excuse me, 3 seconds on the Heat on the last play, Nets miss.


----------



## Anima

Cliffy misses a three


----------



## Petey

Zo called for a 3 second violation, Robinson short.

Need stops boys.

Jones drives and he is fouled.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

cliffy short on the jumper...foul on Best, his first.


----------



## BG7

Jones makes the first ft.


----------



## BG7

Misses the 2nd freethrow.


----------



## Anima

D. Jones makes 1-2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out nets.

78-63 Heat.


----------



## BG7

Nets call a timeout.


----------



## Petey

Jones is 1 of 2 from the line, Kidd brings the ball down, calls time out. Heat up 15. We can still get in this, need to force the turnovers, I don't think they have a turnover this quarter.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

NJ timeout

78-63, 3:13 to play for the 3rd


----------



## Anima

Jones now has 17 points


----------



## Anima

Wade is 8-13 from the field


----------



## Phenom Z28

We need more stops, our defense is horrendous right now!


----------



## Anima

Shaq only has 9 shots?


----------



## Anima

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> We need more stops, our defense is horrendous right now!


 No kidding. The Heat are getting anything they want!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets bigs in foul trouble, Nenadm, Twin and Cliffy with 4

Time to bring in Jabari ?


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Someone forgot to tell the Nets that in the playoffs, your defense is supposed to be more physical and better.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Anima said:


> Shaq only has 9 shots?


 He's been quiet (well, relatively)...which is good, but the fact that he has been and the heat are still winning...thats not good.


----------



## NR 1

this is not good!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Best for 3...78-66


----------



## Anima

Best for three!


----------



## Anima

RJ fouls Haslem


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Best with a 3

78-66

foul on RJ, his 3rd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best with a three!

78-66

Foul on jefferson.

Remember back when fouls got called on the Heat too? yeah, that was crazy


----------



## Anima

Haslem makes both, Kidd for three!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with a three!!

80-69....time out Heat.

Nets still hanging around...


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nice...we're hanging around...we need to get on a run here...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

80-69 after Kidd's 3

Miami timeout


----------



## Phenom Z28

Back-to-back treys from Best and Kidd....we can't rely on 3's alone to bring us back though, we need to interupt their offense.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Hang in there NETS! 
Just do the right thing, and stop doing stupid mistakes.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wade with a jumper

82-69


----------



## Petey

Wade out of the time out responds...

Wade has 25.

Heat back up 13. 82-69.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wade down .... foul on Best


----------



## Petey

Wade goes to the RIM and is hit hard.

Best was going for the block but hits Wade on the face.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade goes down hard.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Can someone stop Wade?? thank you...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Best might be the smallest, but he gave the hardest foul so far


----------



## Petey

Wade hits both, matches his careeer playoff high.

Zo fouls Collins now.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

reaching out foul on Zorry


----------



## Mogriffjr

oooh RJ with the jumper...


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Im just trying to imagine the score if we played defense.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits, heat up 84-71


----------



## YankeeNETicS

EJones from the arc

87-71


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones hits a three....87-71

RJ drives, can't hit, but is fouled and going to the line


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ is going to the line...


----------



## Petey

Eddie Jones knocks down a 3, and Jefferson then drives, left hand, fouled, Jefferson to the line.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## NR 1

faNETicS said:


> EJones from the arc
> 
> 87-71


 :curse:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

RJ attacking, shooting with his left hand. fouled

made both FT


----------



## YankeeNETicS

end of 3rd

87-73


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

We HAVE TO start playing defense if we want to get this game into ATLEAST single digits.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits both...

Heat miss, Nets holding for one...

Cliff misses a three...RJ can't put it back

End of the third...Heat up 87-73


----------



## Petey

33-31 Heat in the quarter.

Nets down 14, 87-73.

But a sequence to end the game, Kidd to Robinson, to Kidd to Robinson, misses the 3, RJ skys but misses the put back, really nice to see RJ back out there.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## NR 1

-14 :idea:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets making a gamble, playing RJ, VC, and JK at the same time.
It's not bad so far, but it's not really good either. It could pay off in the long run to make RJ comfortable down there.


----------



## VCFSO2000

If we lose this game,I'm not that mad.

At least we know where we stand.A lot of the things happening have been SELF-INFLICTED.

We clean up some of those,we'll be alright


----------



## Phenom Z28

I know we can come back from 14 points down. Our offence can handle it easily, but that's no good if all we do is trade baskets. Our defense really needs to strap down. I can imagine a lot of hack-a-shaq this quarter.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I think we could win this series if we can limit Miami to 100 ppg.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter only 4 pts in the 3rd...needs to be a little selfish.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince fouled by eddie...his forth

89-73

Best called for a foul on the other end...his third.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

3-sec violation on Shaq, sweeeet


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 second violation on Shaq...Nets need to take advantage of turnoves like that...and they do after a best lay in

89-75 Heat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Damon Jones answers with the three....92-75


----------



## YankeeNETicS

DJones with another 3

92-75


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives and gets fouled by Shandon Anderson.

And then he hits a jumper. 92-77


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

time out nets...9:12 left in the game, Nets down 17


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Gheee, this is going to easy for the Heat

Nets timeout

94-77


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

The only reason im gonna keep watching this game is because I'm actually really interested to see how many points miami scores. This could be the worst defensive effort I've seen from the Nets in a long time.


----------



## Phenom Z28

What happened to all the play-by-players?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

it's a pain to watch really.
but Nets can take a lot of lessons from this game, hope they make their acts right on game 2.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Krstic fouled by Dooling, trying to block


----------



## Petey

This isn't good. Krstic goes up, fouled by Dooling and Krstic is grasping at his thumb...

94-78.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad blocked at the rim by Dooling, but they call a foul on him.

Nenad to the line...hits 1 of 2.

94-78 Heat


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nenade made 1 of 2 FT

94-78


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nenad fouled by DJones

Nets going to Nenad on the break

made 1 of 2 FT
94-79


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad fouled again on the break, this time by Damon Jones.

Back to the line...Hits one of two again

94-79

9 points, 6 rebounds for Nenad....wade coming back in the game


----------



## Petey

And again Krstic is fouled. Foul on Jones.

Heat have 4 team fouls with 8+ to go.

Wade is coming back in.

Nets 79-94.

Krstic missed the 2nd.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

damon jones with another three...he's having quite a game....

Wade fouled by Kidd on the break


----------



## Petey

Wade goes to the floor, gets the ball back, Kidd and Best hold him down from dunking and getting the crowd up.

Kidd to the bench.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits...heat up 20


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound best and he puts it back in

99-81


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Can't stop Wade ...... 

Best with a layup

99-81


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ finds best on the break.

Best is the only guy going to the basket


----------



## Petey

Wade then hits, 99-79.

Best flips in from the side.

99-81.

8 left, we are getting rocked.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC three

99-86 Heat...time out miami


----------



## YankeeNETicS

VC with a long 3

99-86

Heat timeout


----------



## Petey

K, Carter now hits a 3, Nets down 13, 99-86.

6+ to play... Carter needs to catch fire.

-Petey

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kudos to Best, nice efforts.
The smallest out there, but with the biggest heart and not giving up.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Who actually thinks that RJ,later in the series can slow down Wade?


----------



## NR 1

-13 now...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kristic fouled Shaq, his 5th


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

shaq can't hit down low, but is fouled by Nenad.

Goes to the line...misses the first...hits the second

100-86


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best drives, tries to kick it out and turns it over....

O'neal backs it down and lays it in.

Vince gets tied up but there is no call....Kidd coming back in.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad with the long jumper

102-88


----------



## YankeeNETicS

102-86 Heat

Krstic wide open for 2

102-88


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wade with a crossover and they nails a floater. 104-88

Vince hits a three...104-91


----------



## YankeeNETicS

It's all Wade ... with a floater

VC with a 3

104-91


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ kinds kidd on the break, can't hit a three...rebound nenad, he misses....turnover miami, kidd hits on the break..
104-93


----------



## YankeeNETicS

damnd Krstic can't nail down a short jumper

Kidd with a layup

104-91


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hurt after shaq slams him down....still holding his back.

That was lame, shaq elbowed him in the chest...that should have been an offensive foul


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damn Shaq ... elbowed Krstic and no foul :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic is getting killed man...geez CAN U CALL AN OFFENSIVE FOUL??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

cliffy in for nenad...hopefully he is okay...he is looking hurt.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade drives and vince fouls him...and surprise surprise, wade is on the ground. Every single shot he falls down.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Looks like he hurt his back, maybe a bad fall

Vince fouled Wade (?)

106-94


Heat Timeout


----------



## reHEATed

they made up the call to Nj on the other end with Carters 3 ft's...


----------



## Phenom Z28

wadeshaqeddie said:


> they made up the call to Nj on the other end with Carters 3 ft's...


Actually 2 ft's....called it a 2 point FG attempt.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

If Krstic's hurt, this won't be a good series for the Nets

Nets should retaliate ... maybe on Wade and Shaq ??? :biggrin:


----------



## VCFSO2000

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wade drives and vince fouls him...and surprise surprise, wade is on the ground. Every single shot he falls down.



What are you implying by that?

I get the feeling that you're saying he over-compensates when gets hit...

Am I mistaken?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

COme to think of it ... it's just a 12 pt Heat lead.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

107-96 after a cliffy layup


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wade hits one of two...107-94

Cliffy lays it in...107-96

Nenad is icing his back...hopefully he is okay

Damon jones with a three 110-96


----------



## YankeeNETicS

DJones with a 3

110-96


----------



## YankeeNETicS

EJones got fouled bt Kidd

missed 1st FT
made 2nd

111-96


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VCFSO2000 said:


> What are you implying by that?
> 
> I get the feeling that you're saying he over-compensates when gets hit...
> 
> Am I mistaken?


 Well there are some times when he drives crazily and he falls...but a lot of times, I think that is the case...on little touch fouls, if you end up on teh ground, the ref is more likely to call that


----------



## YankeeNETicS

NJ timeout with 1:38 to go

Nenad looks in pain ... ugh


----------



## NJNetFan

Hey Schub, if you get in contact with Thorn, ask him to ask the league why Shaq gets to hit people and get away with it.


----------



## LegoHat

Carter's closing in on a triple-double.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Can't wait for the Alias episode after this game. :clap:


----------



## NR 1

faNETicS said:


> NJ timeout with 1:38 to go
> 
> Nenad looks in pain ... ugh


shaq u..:curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wade called on a travel...best misses a three, rebound RJ...RJ misses a three


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets throwing bricks right now ....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Damon jones with another three...sort of rubbing it in...I don't think that'll sit well with Kidd


----------



## YankeeNETicS

fact! game over guys, and DJones is still drilling 3's


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

cliffy hits 2 from the line 114-98


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haslem dunks it....Zoran missesa three.

Game over, Heat 116-98


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Oh well ... it's over

116-98 Final


----------



## Petey

faNETicS said:


> fact! game over guys, and DJones is still drilling 3's


And they have a new Heat record of points. 116-98.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

It's official: Shaq is playing Shaq. He's not really hurt. What an act he showed for the past 2 weeks.

That's why Kobe hates him, as Shaq always pretends hurt big time even though it's just a bruise or something.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Damon jones with another three...sort of rubbing it in...*I don't think that'll sit well with Kidd*


Like it matters!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> And they have a new Heat record of points. 116-98.
> 
> -Petey


I don't think thats a record the Nets are proud to be apart of... :boohoo:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

5 Nets with double figures ... but it's not enough. Giving out 116 points though.
Bottom line ... defense sucks.


----------



## BigThree

Just the first game. I know it's hard to think after this, but it's not over. That defense was pretty unusual for the Nets, I can't see them playing that bad on the defensive side for the rest of this series. Frank will be all over them for that.
We had so many wide open shots that we just missed, that we really can't blame anyone but ourselves for. That's something that practice can fix.
I hope Kurly's all right, Shaq should NOT have gotten away with that! The refs had better be keeping their eyes out for more of that.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Like it matters!


You don't know Kidd. :biggrin:

We'll see in game 2, 3, and 4.


----------



## VCFSO2000

faNETicS said:


> You don't know Kidd. :biggrin:
> 
> We'll see in game 2, 3, and 4.


loll...I've almost never seen a player play better than Kidd when he's mad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Like it matters!


 Kidd is one of those players you don't want to make angry. I'm not saying the Nets will win the series....but ask Boston fans what happens when Kidd is angry.


----------



## reHEATed

faNETicS said:


> That's why Kobe hates him, as Shaq always pretends hurt big time *even though it's just a bruise or something*.


Its always been reported as a bruise


----------



## purplehaze89

faNETicS said:


> It's official: Shaq is playing Shaq. He's not really hurt. What an act he showed for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> That's why Kobe hates him, as Shaq always pretends hurt big time even though it's just a bruise or something.



Shaq looks slow and injured out there. I dont think D. Jones can keep up his shooting the entire series. The Nets need to play D. Keep it close in Game 2 to get confidence, maybe steal one then go home and take care of business at the CAA.

NJ allowed them to shoot like 60% from the field. Not going to get it done in the long run.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Its always been reported as a bruise


I'm referring to Shaq's injuries while in LA.


----------



## BlackNRed

purplehaze89 said:


> Shaq looks slow and injured out there. I dont think D. Jones can keep up his shooting the entire series. The Nets need to play D. Keep it close in Game 2 to get confidence, maybe steal one then go home and take care of business at the CAA.
> 
> NJ allowed them to shoot like 60% from the field. Not going to get it done in the long run.


Yes he can. Because you can't not leave him open. Otherwise Shaq will kill ya. Damon leads the league in 3pters made. He's been doing it all season. But he's gonna cool off this series? Yeah, sure thing. He may not post up 30 ppg. But those 3s will fall more times than not. Get used to it.

R.I.P New Jersey Nets


----------



## Petey

Heated said:


> Yes he can. Because you can't not leave him open. Otherwise Shaq will kill ya. Damon leads the league in 3pters made. He's been doing it all season. But he's gonna cool off this series? Yeah, sure thing. He may not post up 30 ppg. But those 3s will fall more times than not. Get used to it.
> 
> R.I.P New Jersey Nets


Damon had 19 points more than his season average, he does that every game? If so he would have been the leading scorer in the league... it's going to be near impossible for him to drop 7-9.

His 19 point differential is more than the difference in the total game score. I don't think any team can count on reasonable to shoot at a clip if 60%.

-Petey


----------



## BlackNRed

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd is one of those players you don't want to make angry. I'm not saying the Nets will win the series....but ask Boston fans what happens when Kidd is angry.


Oh no, heaven forbid Kidd get angry. No but really, I hope he does play better. Maybe then you'll actually give us a series. :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

Petey said:


> Damon had 19 points more than his season average, he does that every game? If so he would have been the leading scorer in the league... it's going to be near impossible for him to drop 7-9.
> 
> His 19 point differential is more than the difference in the total game score. I don't think any team can count on reasonable to shoot at a clip if 60%.
> 
> -Petey


If Damon aint hot, Eddie usually is. Combined the Jones' avg 24 ppg. You have two choices. Get killed in the paint, or get killed from the 3. You can pick your poison, but either way you're still gonna die. :clap:


----------



## NetsanityJoe

Heated said:


> Oh no, heaven forbid Kidd get angry. No but really, I hope he does play better. Maybe then you'll actually give us a series. :laugh:


you trying to piss people off here?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heated said:


> If Damon aint hot, Eddie usually is. Combined the Jones' avg 24 ppg. You have two choices. Get killed in the paint, or get killed from the 3. You can pick your poison, but either way you're still gonna die. :clap:


No one is biting, so you can stop with the baiting.

And good job taking my quote out of context in your signature. I said that I didn't think the nets would win the series because of it. And anyone can tell you that when Kidd plays angry, he steps his game up, which is what he did against Boston in the plaoffs a few years ago. Thats a fact, so I don't see what is so funny about it. Atleast have the decency to put the whole quote


----------



## BlackNRed

NetsanityJoe said:


> you trying to piss people off here?


What ever gave you that idea? I just want to join in on the J.Kidd worship. :worship:  

:rofl:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heated said:


> What ever gave you that idea? I just want to join in on the J.Kidd worship. :worship:
> 
> :rofl:


 :|


----------



## NetsanityJoe

Heated said:


> What ever gave you that idea? I just want to join in on the J.Kidd worship. :worship:
> 
> :rofl:


i now know the kind of poster you are. thanks and enjoy.


----------



## BlackNRed

NetsanityJoe said:


> i now know the kind of poster you are. thanks and enjoy.


[strike]Anytime. I don't mind the charity work. Anything to help the poor uneducated Nets fan I say. :biggrin:[/strike]


----------



## NetsanityJoe

Heated said:


> [strike]Anytime. I don't mind the charity work. Anything to help the poor uneducated Nets fan I say. :biggrin:[/strike]


now everyone else knows the kind of poster you are. i'm sure they appreciate it too. hopefully you will stop


ps. i was suprised our buddy double nickel didnt get any time on shaq. i guess coach has absolutely NO confidence in him what so ever. if you can't get in a game to use yours fouls on shaq, that isnt a good sign.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Dont Expect all the Games be like this one. Damon wont score 30 pts in the Rest of the Playoffs. and RJ will be more confortable next Game


----------

